# RSD/Fastboot Flashable Partitions (via XDA)



## AndroidSims

This was just posted on XDA. It is an RSDlite/Fastboot Flashable unbrick method. Perhaps we can finally get some development going on this thing!

Thanks goes to the2dcour!

Link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17399437#post17399437


----------



## AndroidSims

To clarify, this will return your phone to 2.3.4 .890 OTA leak, one click root still works.


----------



## tcrews

And to add...it will take you to the updated "leak" version of 5.6.890 and not to "stock" 5.5.959.


----------



## AndroidSims

Yes, make sure you thoroughly read the posts in the original thread. I won't be adding all the details here, this was just to let everyone know who hasn't yet seen it.


----------



## AndroidSims

tcrews said:


> And to add...it will take you to the updated "leak" version of 5.6.890 and not to "stock" 5.5.959.


I just asked if it was possible to get this same file for .959 and I got this response from cellzealot of Team Black Hat:



'cellzealot via XDA said:


> And the short answer is yes...we can.
> 
> We are working on it as we speak.:wink2:


----------



## pedwards3x

If I just flashed the system.img from this zip to unbrick would that still update me to the latest leak?


----------



## AndroidSims

pedwards3x said:


> If I just flashed the system.img from this zip to unbrick would that still update me to the latest leak?


I would imagine so. Ask this over on the main thread and I'm sure someone will respond.


----------



## spacecasespiff

AndroidSims said:


> I just asked if it was possible to get this same file for .959 and I got this response from cellzealot of Team Black Hat:


Thats what im waiting for. Cant wait


----------



## razorloves

spacecasespiff said:


> Thats what im waiting for. Cant wait


http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...stock-fastboot-file-5-5-959-a.html#post100206


----------



## AndroidSims

.890 is the official update, so this file is safe to use.


----------



## pedwards3x

Anyone have the 5.6.890 sbf file still? The link on xda is dead now. If someone can post it that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## AndroidSims

I uploaded it here... lol. Thread name .890 OTA .zip


----------



## slow88lx

AndroidSims said:


> I uploaded it here... lol. Thread name .890 OTA .zip


No, you uploaded the .zip...as opposed to the full "sbf". 500mb vs. 54mb.


----------



## AndroidSims

Ah, I misunderstood. I'll upload it.


----------



## slow88lx

Don't bother. I've got both on multi-upload now.


----------



## AndroidSims

Well for what it's worth, I did upload it lol. http://www.multiupload.com/2VD326FGLP


----------



## slow88lx

The more the merrier. I'm working on a thread similar to my root thread. I wanna put the files together with instructions.


----------



## ballisticn8

Ok, I'm coming from HTC to Moto so forgive me for asking what some may consider a newb question, I have RSD lite, I have the moto drivers, but how do I get RSD lite to recognize the moto device?


----------



## slow88lx

ballisticn8 said:


> Ok, I'm coming from HTC to Moto so forgive me for asking what some may consider a newb question, I have RSD lite, I have the moto drivers, but how do I get RSD lite to recognize the moto device?


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5103-SBF-Droid-3-Fastboot-files-(5.5.959-and-5.6.890)


----------



## ballisticn8

thank you sir, it was holding the m key that i was missing to bring up the bootloader, a little different but IMO maybe a little easier using sbf than trying to flash things in hboot for HTC devices.


----------



## jmcotto01

I'm having problems installing the RSDLite file. I keep getting this error message,'Microsoft.MSXML2,publickeyToken="4.1.0.0,type="win32",processorArchitecture="x86". Any suggestions? I was able to install and run everything else,but that.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

